
Show HN: Attach progress bar to animated GIF (CLI) - nwtgck
https://github.com/nwtgck/gif-progress
======
kulesh
Cool stuff, I'm going to use it at
[https://karmabot.chat](https://karmabot.chat) onboarding!

